# Due to deteriorating situations in the world today should the nation begin Prepping?



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Due to deteriorating situations in the world today with China, North Korea, Russia and Iran, should the nation (as in local cities and towns and collectively as a nation) begin preparing and training for a man made disaster (such as EMP, Nuke or biological attack)?

Just some of the reasonable preparations could include, hardening our electric grid, a more frequent test of the Emergency broadcast system over all forms of devices (TV, radio etc.) both at the local and national levels, renovation of local previous nuclear shelters, installation/building of more local shelters, more frequent testing of the local air raid sirens (or repairing, re-installing them if not present), making new siren tones for different threats and training the local community on it (such as one for biological attack, one of missile incoming etc.), creating/staring local neighborhood, schools and city town hall meetings discussing plans in these types of situations (where to meet, were to evacuate, where to go and what equipment to use if needed), training in schools in case of what to do if there was a biological, EMP attack or incoming missile, installation of more local evacuation routes and widening highway lanes (such as how there are hurricane evac lanes here in Texas) etc. 

1. Do we do enough training locally and nationally now for things like this?
2. What are some of your ideas regarding more ways we can train our neighbors and ourselves at the local and national level? 
3. How can we get local politicians more involved? 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Regardless of any on going threat I think I would be a good idea for communities to prep. Aside from the benefit of being prepared it would give people a chance to get to know their neighbors and actually commune.

Unfortunately everyone is so busy with Facebook. Twitter, the NFL and Dancing With the Stars to actually go out and do it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I think we need to prepare much better as a nation. Will we do it? No. They can't even agree to harden the electric grid. So we need to prepare as individuals. 

There is some preparation and planning being done at the county level for floods, fires, weather events etc. I participated in emergency planning for our company, which stored a toxic chemical in quantities that if released would require a quarter mile evacuation. After quite a bit of work, it reached the point where if we called 911 with The Big One, they had one key to bring up the whole response plan for all agencies.

As far as air raid sirens to warn of nuclear attack: I read a study done by the government once. For an ICBM or submarine launched nuclear attack on a US city, which takes just 10-30 minutes from launch to impact, it determined that a warning would result in MORE casulties. Without a warning, modern office workers have some shelter within buildings, but a warning would result in thousands in the streets, people trying to get home, etc, naked to the blast.

The old sirens were installed to warn of Soviet attack by slow bombers, which took many hours.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh, by the way, in case you missed it @SanAntonioPrepper , The Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA), in coordination with the Federal Communications Commission (FCC), will conduct a mandatory nationwide test of the Emergency Alert System (EAS) on September 27, 2017 at 2:20 pm EDT.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Fix the grid and restore the early 50's-60's Civil Defense program updated to today's threats.

Install more ABS units to protect all of us not just the ruling elite.

Bring the military up to where they need to be, and put to sea more SSBN's to bring up the total firepower at the ready.

There is money to use, just stop giving it to the ********.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> Oh, by the way, in case you missed it @SanAntonioPrepper , The Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA), in coordination with the Federal Communications Commission (FCC), will conduct a mandatory nationwide test of the Emergency Alert System (EAS) on September 27, 2017 at 2:20 pm EDT.


Thank you. This is a good way to get info out. Hopefully people will take these tests seriously and test multiple devices to ensure they are operational.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

There is a segment of the population that shouldn't be prepping and I hope continue to keep their heads up their @$$*$. We all know who I'm talking about so no need to say it. I think the country needs a good cleaning out in order to survive in the future. This fundamental change hasn't worked and will not work in the future. So bring on the EMP and lets flush the unwanted crap/sheople out to sea. Then we can truly rebuild and make America great again. 

Until this happens we are doomed to a slow painful death, as a country. Don't encourage the idiots.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Duh!!!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow, @Chipper , you're in a dark place today. Buck up! Never give up the ship!


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

I personally am of the mindset that all life is sacred and important. I may not agree with everyone (sometimes I agree with few) but I don't wish death and especially suffering on people. In the event a national man made disaster goes down both preppers and non preppers will suffer, most likely to a large degree, it is just a prepper will probably have a better chance to survive to a certain degree. So hopefully nothing does happen. Biblically though and by me closely watching the news (many news sites) the last few years, it looks like something will go down. Things went down with WWI, with WWII and I personally believe there will be a WWIII. We are humans and we are all irrational when provoked to a certain degree. Man will dominate man to his own injury. 

That is why I want to prepare and others to prepare. More trained people means more survivors. More survivors means less suffering. More survivors and better trained survivors means more contributors to our local survival groups. More contributing survivors means our group and each of us individually has a better chance of survival. None of us will be able to survive solo, we will need people, even if we do not like them or agree with them. Plus, training is needed so our children are protected and so that they, and the adults taking care of them, know what to do when they are out of our care until we can get to them. For many of these and other adults now the mindset is, nothing will happen, we are the strongest nation on earth. This is the wrong mentality and it needs to collectively change. Babylon fell. Rome fell. We didnt expect Pearl Harbor nor Sept 11th. No nation is to big or strong to fail or suffer a tragedy with today advancement of biological, chemical, nuclear and other technologies from nations all over the world. There are many nations hostile to the US in today's world. Some are forthright with this hostility, some are deceptive about it. From the looks of it, they appear to be packing together like a pack of wolves waiting for an opportunity to pounce. 

Now is the time for us and others to proactively prepare. If nothing happens, no harm, no foul. If something does happens and we are prepared and so are others, we very well may have just saved our lives as well as the lives of our family, those we care about and our potential communities. 

Training, building shelters (and proactively doing other things) and preparing for WWIII, in my opinion is not only not being done enough now, it is essential and the only humane thing to do.

Please, keep your thoughts and ideas coming, even if you disagree with me.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Chipper said:


> There is a segment of the population that shouldn't be prepping and I hope continue to keep their heads up their @$$*$. We all know who I'm talking about so no need to say it..


I'll name them....:vs_peek: People who spend way too much time on this site! :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I was really torn as to which way to answer the question so here are both my thoughts:

Of ***king course!

and

Hell ***king yes!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Several thoughts here.

1. The Federal govt has known about how likely an EMP is yet they choose to do nothing about it. At least on a national scale. Oh, they have their stocked and fortified bunkers so there can be continuity of govt but that's just so they can protect their own butts.

2. A majority of people who have the means to prep won't. A) Because that's what the govt is for and B) they can't be bothered.

3. Many of the others will expect someone else to do it for them. See 2A. If they don't get what they want, they will take it. God help the people that get in their way.

We as a society have lost the personal responsibility factor. It seems to always be something someone else needs to take care of or it's someone else's fault. They started pushing this agenda in the 60's and it has grown exponentially since.

We have removed Christianity from our society as being socially acceptable. It's ok to worship the planet, islam and material things but God has been banned for the most part. I really like this Q&A from an interview with Anne Graham Lotz:



> Jane Clayson: I've heard people say, those who are religious, those who are not, if God is good, how could God let this happen? To that, you say?
> 
> Anne Graham Lotz: I say God is also angry when he sees something like this. I would say also for several years now Americans in a sense have shaken their fist at God and said, God, we want you out of our schools, our government, our business, we want you out of our marketplace. And God, who is a gentleman, has just quietly backed out of our national and political life, our public life. Removing his hand of blessing and protection. We need to turn to God first of all and say, God, we're sorry we have treated you this way and we invite you now to come into our national life. We put our trust in you. We have our trust in God on our coins, we need to practice it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It can be done! In Switzerland, almost every building has a bomb and radiation shelter.








Concrete door of a fallout shelter of the Civil Protection in Switzerland. As of 2006, there were about 300,000 shelters in private and public buildings for a total of 8.6 million places, a level of coverage corresponding to 114% of the Swiss population.

The Civil Defense page on Wikipedia has a lot of information.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civil_defense


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Say what you want about Russia but they have a plan to take care of their people and to encourage prepping.

https://www.rt.com/news/361553-russia-civil-defense-drill/


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Say what you want about Russia but they have a plan to take care of their people and to encourage prepping.
> 
> https://www.rt.com/news/361553-russia-civil-defense-drill/


You are correct. Those bastards here are only interested in saving their own asses, AKA "continuity of government" bullshit.

I have been in some of the "safe places" for those political turds and their families.

The Russians have been building bunkers and shelters since the end of WW2.

They also continued to make ammo for everything to last 25 years without making any in a war should they loose the ability to.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

@Sasquatch Well it appears that California is finally prepping. I love this quote:



> "[T]here will be no significant federal assistance at the scene for 24-72 hours following the attack," the bulletin says.


California Is Already Preparing for a North Korean Nuclear Attack | Foreign Policy


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> @Sasquatch Well it appears that California is finally prepping. I love this quote:
> 
> California Is Already Preparing for a North Korean Nuclear Attack | Foreign Policy


Hmm? That's news to me. Haven't heard one peep from any state official via the news, email or postcard. I suppose they are talking to national outlets trying to make it seem like they are protecting the people of CA because Trump is so "reckless" and "divisive". But yeah, they haven't actually said squat to any citizens.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Hmm? That's news to me. Haven't heard one peep from any state official via the news, email or postcard. I suppose they are talking to national outlets trying to make it seem like they are protecting the people of CA because Trump is so "reckless" and "divisive". But yeah, they haven't actually said squat to any citizens.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Well it's probably because your state officials know what's best for you. They will inform you after the fact.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Yes, I have heard about the governments of other countries caring enough about their citizens/non combatants to actually build and maintain shelters for them as well as other things. Not so here in the US. Its all about the money here in the US. Dont spend the money and you are SOL. 

Shelters are only built and accessible here for citizens if you pay outrageous amounts to have one built. Make no mistake though, our government and elite have access to bunkers if SHTF. There are multiple documentaries on this. Why would government officials and the elite be concerned and make plans and build shelters for the regular people now or in the future when they and their families will be taken care of? They are not concerned, hence why the electric grid still is not hardened and why there are not shelters/bunkers for the mass public. Most everybody else will be a statistic. Too bad for the majority huh. At least the rich/elite and our government who would have gotten us into this mess will survive. Sucks to be everyone else. SMH.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Well it's probably because your state officials know what's best for you. They will inform you after the fact.


Knowing my state officials they only sent the information out in Spanish.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Knowing my state officials they only sent the information out in Spanish.


You forgot Ebonics.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Knowing my state officials they only sent the information out in Spanish.


Can't a Sasquatch be classified as an endangered species? That would give you access to all kinds of stuff that regular people can't get.

Why you could even demand your own button. Press 1 for English, Press 2 for Spanish, Press 3 for Arabic, Press 4 for Mandarin, Press 5 for Sasquatch.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

My last post got me to wondering.

If you press 1 for english do you get a recording stating "Your white privilege marks you. You are a racist, white supremacist and your white privilege does not belong in our state. Come back when you either become a Mexican citizen, join isis or can prove you are a member in good standing with antifa."


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

any time we do something as a "NATION" it cost me more money.. how about we just talk to our neighbors... like we did 100 years ago


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

first off it is not the nation or city obligation to take care of you personally. 
some cities have taken steps a while back as in the 2012 era to ensure basic services for the people that live in the city. 
in my simple mind and opinion it is to each and every family to provide the basics in a JIC scenario -food shelter water ect. The biggest problem I have seen over the years is people focus way to much on protection and preparing for that once in a lifetime all or nothing fight that usually never comes this to me = loss of focus on the important things. No matter how big and bad azz you are ,no matter how many guns, mags and ammo you have you can still be brought down by the lowly mosquito. what am I saying while protection is important it is not the only threat and believe it or not the basic stuff like that food and water and the environment as in mother nature will bring you and yours down faster than a whole hoard of mutated zombies from planet whatever. 
so to the question at hand it may be a good idea to convince the local government to possible have contingent plan to protect or offer help to it's citizens -we used to have such things called civil defense it died out mainly in the early90's due to lack of participation. THis civil defense was a volunteer organization on the local and national level.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> first off it is not the nation or city obligation to take care of you personally.
> some cities have taken steps a while back as in the 2012 era to ensure basic services for the people that live in the city.
> in my simple mind and opinion it is to each and every family to provide the basics in a JIC scenario -food shelter water ect. The biggest problem I have seen over the years is people focus way to much on protection and preparing for that once in a lifetime all or nothing fight that usually never comes this to me = loss of focus on the important things. No matter how big and bad azz you are ,no matter how many guns, mags and ammo you have you can still be brought down by the lowly mosquito. what am I saying while protection is important it is not the only threat and believe it or not the basic stuff like that food and water and the environment as in mother nature will bring you and yours down faster than a whole hoard of mutated zombies from planet whatever.
> so to the question at hand it may be a good idea to convince the local government to possible have contingent plan to protect or offer help to it's citizens -we used to have such things called civil defense it died out mainly in the early90's due to lack of participation. THis civil defense was a volunteer organization on the local and national level.


So they have built bunkers for themselves on our dime. Protecting themselves is all they are required to do. Right?

The average Joe is SOL if he can't afford his own underground shelter.

I have no problem with the idea that basics like food, water and shelter (for the most part) is up to the individual. But who can afford a bunker? In a nuke strike or pandemic I guess we are on our own too.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Under obamination, the USDA liquidated the remaining strategic grain reserves back in 2008. 
So if a major food crisis hit this country, our government would have nothing to give us. 
Surprise, surprise, surprise!


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

I think the government has prepped already. It's the people, (who the government hasn't informed), who need to prep, in spite of the government labeling them paranoid and "terrorists".


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TGus said:


> I think the government has prepped already. It's the people, (who the government hasn't informed), who need to prep, in spite of the government labeling them paranoid and "terrorists".


Well then it's good you showed up to teach us. Where does one start? :vs_worry:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> any time we do something as a "NATION" it cost me more money.. how about we just talk to our neighbors... like we did 100 years ago


Being unprepared is more expensive.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

inceptor said:


> So they have built bunkers for themselves on our dime. Protecting themselves is all they are required to do. Right?
> 
> The average Joe is SOL if he can't afford his own underground shelter.
> 
> I have no problem with the idea that basics like food, water and shelter (for the most part) is up to the individual. But who can afford a bunker? In a nuke strike or pandemic I guess we are on our own too.


you do know that most cities have a underground system called the sewer and most bridges well out here at least have culverts big enough for cattle to walk through because they do, keeps the cows off the roads and people from slamming into them at 3 am.
also the civil defense was not a just for them it was for everyone they had shelters and the C.A.P. (civil air patrol) would perform the up keep on them as well as act as organizers in disaster situation.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> you do know that most cities have a underground system called the sewer and most bridges well out here at least have culverts big enough for cattle to walk through because they do, keeps the cows off the roads and people from slamming into them at 3 am.
> also the civil defense was not a just for them it was for everyone they had shelters and the C.A.P. (civil air patrol) would perform the up keep on them as well as act as organizers in disaster situation.


The idea was a good one. Unfortunately we (society and our elected officials) don't feel the need. FEMA in it's statement on preparedness used to say have a 3 month supply of food. Then they dropped it to 2 weeks. Now they say 3 days. Even that you have to dig for.

https://www.ready.gov/

No, since the 60's they are teaching the socialist's agenda. Wait for us, we will help you. Hey, it worked in Bosnia and Venezuela, didn't it? Cuba is doing a slam up job for their people. All are treated as equals, at leat the general population.

I used to have an outstanding mechanic working for me. He was Cuban and spoke fair Russian. He would go home once a year through Mexico City, take cash, computers and other items and his family loved it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Do I want government (city, state, federal) to use my tax dollars to "prepare to help the un-prepared" for a disaster? 

NO!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Annie said:


> Being unprepared is more expensive.


do you honestly think the government can mandate being prepared??? (if so, being prepared for what)
Or do you think the government can take enough money (from me and you) to put away the needed items for all Americans?

and frankly your quote "Being unprepared is more expensive." sounds nice but in the context of national prepping it just does not make sense and is just plain ignorant of what would be required to prepare 360,000,000 people....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Do I want government (city, state, federal) to use my tax dollars to "prepare to help the un-prepared" for a disaster?
> 
> NO!


What you are opposed to eating a crappy MRE while sitting on a $600 toilet seat while using toilet paper that works more like wax paper


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

One thing I found out a while ago in a command bunker, they had an alert system monitor, not a CD thing either.

In a given area, VIP's and their families were given the the equivalent of a text reading beepers.

If an attack was eminent, the alert device would instruct them to go to a bunker nearest them, 

only giving the classified bunker location when actually needed. 

I don't know if this was just a state or federal system,

and I was not about to ask any more questions on its working.

This unit was located in the communications control room in the panel rack with communication equipment.

They had just replaced the retractable HF antennas when I was there along with adding new Collins HF 

transmitters and receivers.

The place is huge, has a ramp for trucks to drive down in to unload their stuff at first level, and outward opening 

blast doors to boot for the truck ramp access another blast door on the dock at a right angle to the ramp doors.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Do I want government (city, state, federal) to use my tax dollars to "prepare to help the un-prepared" for a disaster?
> 
> NO!


Too late Slippy. They have built themselves massive bunkers. Oh yeah and we paid for it.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

inceptor said:


> So they have built bunkers for themselves on our dime. Protecting themselves is all they are required to do. Right?
> 
> The average Joe is SOL if he can't afford his own underground shelter.
> 
> I have no problem with the idea that basics like food, water and shelter (for the most part) is up to the individual. But who can afford a bunker? In a nuke strike or pandemic I guess we are on our own too.


I agree with you 100% which is why I made this thread.

I believe in helping myself as much as I can. That is why I am on this forum and that is why I have prepared bug out bags and plans. I didnt ask the government to do this for me. I did not ask the government to pay for the reasonable supplies and preparation. I am asking the government to help me with the outragous cost of providing shelter for all of us. Shelter and hardening of the grid and other things for something that seems more and more likely each passing month (WWIII). The writing may be on the wall yet the government is not providing for its citizens proactively just promises reactivity. This is contrary to some other countries governments.

As you said, with a nuke strike, (EMP blast) we are on our own. While I am reasonably prepared on my own dime, who of modest means can survive or prepare for a nuke strike? All the supplies and training in the world that I helped myself too and was proactive and spent on my own dime (not the governments) can not help against a close nuke strike or a missile projected to hit and on its way.

Make no mistake, the government and elites have their bunkers. There are multiple documentaries on this. These bunkers were paid for on mine (and your dime). Why should they get protection on our dime when I (and we) are also a productive, proactive and contributing members of society?

This is why I would like for the government to step in and be more proactive in making us shelters and hardening the electric grid. No, with our tax dollars and because we are good productive and contributing members of society, we should not be on our own. We are on our own but the government and elites are not. They say they will help after the fact. What good is help after the fact when so many lives are lost?

An ounce of prevention beats a pound of cure.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> do you honestly think the government can mandate being prepared???


No. Nor should it.


> Or do you think the government can take enough money (from me and you) to put away the needed items for all Americans?


EDit to add: I just want to clarify that when I said being unprepared is 'more expensive', what I meant was that it'll cost us dearly if all the people around us are caught unprepared. But it doesn't have to cost you a dime--or not much--for the government to encourage and instruct the public on basic preparedness... If the government cared about us, then our government would encourage people to become more prepared. They could do this easily, just like they could fix the grid if they wanted to. They could. But unfortunately they don't care.



> and frankly your quote "Being unprepared is more expensive." sounds nice but in the context of national prepping it just does not make sense and is just plain ignorant of what would be required to prepare 360,000,000 people....


It'd be better for all of us if prepping became more mainstream, not just for the so-called "conspiracy theorist, tinfoil hat wearers" on the internet.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Do I want government (city, state, federal) to use my tax dollars to "prepare to help the un-prepared" for a disaster?
> 
> NO!


well I would rather look at it like this -it is kind of like insurance -the "un-prepared" will flock to the hand outs and stay far away from my location it will keep them in the cities and near were ever the 'we are here to help people" may be.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I also agree annie that prepping should be more "main-stream". 
I have a lot of wealthy friends and I can tell you they take it serious -as serious as I do if not more.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> any time we do something as a "NATION" it cost me more money.. how about we just talk to our neighbors... like we did 100 years ago


Actually this would not have to cost more money. Instead of all the foreign aid we pass out to countries that hate us and want to kill us, we should keep that money and use it here. Also, all the wars we have fought and the ones that continue I say enough is enough. Russia never did win in Afghanistan and went home with their tail between their legs. How long have we been there? How much good has it done? How much money has it cost us? Even more, how many good people we have lost there?

One of our biggest enemies right now is isis. Which we started. Which we funded. It seems that we still do both.

Look what happened in Libya. Look what happened in Iraq. See what's happening now in Syria?

None of those places wanted us there, We have won nothing. We have freed no one.

No, we could save lot's of money and many lives by leaving them to how they wish to live. Then we could afford to take better care of our own.

Not only could we lower taxes and save lives, but we could take care of our people without breaking the bank.

Ok, rant off.


----------

